# Manually uninstall Sims 3...



## Monstre

Recently my Sims 3 has started having an error when I try to start it up. Since it did this for no apparent reason (it was working fine when I last played it and I haven't downloaded anything since then that might affect it) I figured it must be just a random glitch and tried to reinstall it, but after uninstalling it, it was still on my computer. I am trying to manually delete all the Sims 3 files, but when I tried to install it over again I find out it thinks the Sims 3 is still installed and I have to uninstall before I reinstall. Any directions on manually uninstalling?
Thanks


----------



## hasseli

You should scan your system with different scanners and stuff, look for them here:
http://www.techsupportforum.com/f27/

this might help too: first, uninstall Sims 3 (Control Panel -> Uninstall a Program), then remove the Sims 3 files from folder you have installed Sims 3 and then look for "Programs and Features" if it's still there.


----------



## Monstre

When I try to uninstall from (control panel ---> unistall program), I get an error:
"An error [-5005: 0x80070002] has occured while running setup
Please make sure you have finished any previous setup and closed other applications.
If the error still occurs, please contact your vendor: Electronic Arts [http://www.TheSims3.com]"

Down at the bottom the options are: "Report", "Detail>>>", and "OK"


----------



## Elvenleader3

Download Revo Uninstaller from my signature below and uninstaller from there.


----------



## Monstre

I dunno if I'm not doing this right, but when I force uninstall of all programs related to sims 3 (except the electronic arts folder and my computer folder) it still won't take it off the "control panel--> uninstall program" list or the uninstall list in revo uninstaller; and when I try to install sims I get the error message saying that version X of the sims 3 is installed and I must uninstall that before I install version Y. Any ideas?
Thanks


----------



## Monstre

Any more idea on how to wipe Sims from my comp, before I reinstall Windows? I may have caused it to have that uninstalling error when I reset my comp to an earlier date, so I'm not sure much else can be done.
Thanks for any assistance


----------



## bwolfje

Hi,

You can delete the whole sims 3 folder, then use Ccleaner http://www.piriform.com/ .

With ccleaner you`ll have to clean up the registry.

It will then remove all broken links to sims3.

After that you should be able to install it again.


----------



## Redeye3323

Bwolfje got it spot on, you have a problem because of broken registries (when you delete the files, the registry is left intact unless you know how to remove them yourself - not recommended).

Try the fix bwolfje suggested and reply back, if this doesn't work then I will be able to help you manually remove them as I have Sims 3 on this computer I am typing on now 

Cheers,
Redeye


----------



## eyeloveyou9

Hi. I had the same problem as the original poster,and I tried getting rid of everything with the CCleaner, but it still says that the game is there, and I can't re-install because it says its already installed, except it's not. Please help! I really want to be able to play this game that I spent a good deal of money on. Thanks!


----------



## Wrench97

Did you uninstall the game first?
Use Revouninstaller to remove the remaining bits and pieces?


----------

